# knerd's knives



## knyfeknerd

I'm only posting the knives I take to work every day, not everything. But then I've really thinned out the herd lately by giving a bunch of stuff away. 




[/IMG]
From left to right:
Kasumi Boner (haha boner)
OLD Tojiro DP Santoku (I hate santokus)
Henckel 10inch Chef (The king of the beaters)
Tojiro Nakiri
OLD 10+yrs Tojiro DP Honesuki
Kanehiro 150mm Wa-Petty
Shun Premier Bread (Bling Bling I F-ing hate it)
Fujiwara Teryasu 240mm Gyuto
Keijiro Doi 270mm Kiritsuke
Yoshihiro 300mm Takohiki
Hattori "KF" Special 270mm Gyuto

Can't wait to ditch my final Shun. Want a Tojiro ITK
Want a Kamagata Usuba sooo bad too.


----------



## Deckhand

Nice knives. Thanks for the post. How do you like your kiritsuke?


----------



## El Pescador

What are you planning to replace the Shun with?


----------



## sachem allison

how do you like the Fujiwara Teryasu?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Deckhand said:


> Nice knives. Thanks for the post. How do you like your kiritsuke?



Love the 'suke. It's heavy, wicked sharp OOTB, got a thick spine and loves to make me bleed. But it's a great piece. It's nice to own something by Doi. If I understood correctly, he is retiring this month so it's great to have something with some history. After I bought it, I was looking through an old Saveur of mine (I think it was June 2008)that had an article about him. I appreciate knowing about the maker.


----------



## ecchef

What kind of beer is that? Looks like a Coors Light. :chin:

Oh, nice collection of knives too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhand

knyfeknerd said:


> Love the 'suke. It's heavy, wicked sharp OOTB, got a thick spine and loves to make me bleed. But it's a great piece. It's nice to own something by Doi. If I understood correctly, he is retiring this month so it's great to have something with some history. After I bought it, I was looking through an old Saveur of mine (I think it was June 2008)that had an article about him. I appreciate knowing about the maker.



Agree, I have also read about Doi, and have interest in that knife. Hopefully my next purchase. Very nice. Glad you like yours.


----------



## JKerr

Nice kit! How do you like using a takobiki instead of a yanagi? It's one of those styles that have always interested me, but it's hard to find much feedback on them.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## knyfeknerd

sachem allison said:


> how do you like the Fujiwara Teryasu?



Love the Teryasu. Had it for about 7 years. I've lost a lot of height in that time due to bad sharpening(some my fault, some not) If I would've watched Jon's sharpening vids a long time ago, I would probably have a lot more knife left. I want one in a 270!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd

ecchef said:


> What kind of beer is that? Looks like a Coors Light.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]]
> Red Oak! An NC Brewery. Their beer isn't filtered or pasteurized, so it must stay refrigerated-or I'd send you some! They've just recently started selling in bottles after over 15 years in business.
> Did you see that sweet knife in the pic???


----------



## knyfeknerd

JKerr said:


> Nice kit! How do you like using a takobiki instead of a yanagi? It's one of those styles that have always interested me, but it's hard to find much feedback on them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



I've never had a yanagi, so I can't compare. I really got it because I just couldn't resist how cool they look. It's like a mini katana-almost. Great for slicing anything, but it's my newest addition so I'm still getting used to it. I do wish there was a little more height to the blade though.


----------



## add

First, thanks for posting your set.

Nice stuff!

I really appreciate the threads when the owner's knives are all together in at least one picture are included.
Also, when the names of the knives are given.

What are your impressions on the Kanehiro 150mm Wa-Petty ?


----------



## knyfeknerd

add said:


> What are your impressions on the Kanehiro 150mm Wa-Petty ?



The Kanehiro is nice. It's my first petty, so it has taken a little bit of getting used to compared to a paring knife. F&F is great. Super sharp OOTB. It's semi stainless cladded like my Fujiwara Teryasu, but way more reactive. 
I've been pleasantly surprised with the detailed cutting and super micro dice I can acheive with it. I would like to get some feedback on some of the other knives in their line.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice collection (and David Lo Pan avatar).


----------



## knyfeknerd

Time for quick update. It's funny, but I hardly have any of the same knives that I started this thread with! Thanks KKF!



[/URL][/IMG] 
Itinomonn V2 stainless clad 240mm Gyuto



[/URL][/IMG]
Group shot from left to right: Kanehiro 150mm petty AS, Shigefusa 150mm petty, Antique (belonged to my Grandfather) Ontario Knifeworks boning knife, Tojiro serrated, Marko T. proto 150mm Honesuki, Suisin IH 210mm Kamagata Usuba and 210mm Oldie Deba (Sanyo?) from Son with MHenry handle.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]
From left to right:
280mm Takeda gyuto with MHenry Green Monster handle, Itinomonn 240mm, 300mm Tojiro Yanagi with MHenry turd handle, Yoshihiro 300mm Takobiki, 275mm Butch Harner Kiritsuke-tip gyuto



[/URL][/IMG]





Oh yeah, and these:




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sambal

Oh yeah, those! 

The handles look really great. I bet they feel good in the hand as well.

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## jigert

That is a really sweet set up of knives, Knyfe! Is that Ricks K-tip Harner or did you get one as well?


----------



## ohbewon

Please don't ever put up that takobiki on BST. You will make me poor. I keep coming back to this thread to look at it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Very cool, very utilitarian collection!


----------



## Lefty

What are the last two? What does Radar mean?..it's my first day.


----------



## marc4pt0

I think it's that guy from the current hit series "M.A.S.H." who made those. Pretty sure of it


----------



## NO ChoP!

I think that takobiki is crying for a custom Knerd handle.


----------



## apicius9

NO ChoP! said:


> I think that takobiki is crying for a custom Knerd handle.



+1

Stefan


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!! :bliss: Amazing collection, Knerd, you should be very proud!!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Lefty said:


> What are the last two? What does Radar mean?..it's my first day.



Seriously though, they are works of super functional art. His integral bolsters are just pristine!


----------



## Mrmnms

The fujiwara is gone?


----------



## JHunter

Beauties! A takobiki is at the top of my wish list for a new slicer.


----------



## greasedbullet

How is that Itinomonn? Any chance of a choil shot?


----------



## Michael Rader

"Radar O'reilly" -ha. That was my nickname in school. Now, you're giving me flashbacks and cold sweats :-(


----------

